# Best 4x4?



## Pillowed Lemons (Sep 6, 2014)

Hello! I am a new cuber. I can solve the 2x2 and 3x3 in 1 minute. Shortly (once sub 45) I want to buy a 4x4. I am aware of the controversy behind the V-Cube 4, but the V-Cube 4 Pillowed White is the cube that is leading my interest. Any input… Thanks!!


----------



## goodatthis (Sep 7, 2014)

Moyu aosu all the way, there really isn't anything better. V cubes really suck, plus their business tactics can be considered snarky and demeaning. (They claim to hold the patent for all cubes larger than 5x5, and they sue everyone in sight. Not someone you want to do business with) If an Aosu is too expensive, get a shengshou 4x4, they're ridiculously cheap but they need some breaking in to be decent. But if you're willing to spend 17 bucks, get an Aosu.


----------



## Pillowed Lemons (Sep 7, 2014)

goodatthis said:


> Moyu aosu all the way, there really isn't anything better. V cubes really suck, plus their business tactics can be considered snarky and demeaning. (They claim to hold the patent for all cubes larger than 5x5, and they sue everyone in sight. Not someone you want to do business with) If an Aosu is too expensive, get a shengshou 4x4, they're ridiculously cheap but they need some breaking in to be decent. But if you're willing to spend 17 bucks, get an Aosu.


Thanks will consider


----------



## thatboyahcubah (Sep 7, 2014)

moyu aosu all the way.


----------



## Baku (Sep 7, 2014)

Why would you get a V-Cube?


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Sep 7, 2014)

V cubes are very bad. I know pillowed cubes look cool, but if you get a cubic one, like a Moyu Aosu or a Shengshou, you'll thank yourself. They're much, much better.

For future reference, there is a thread specifically for questions like this: the puzzle choice thread

I like your username.


----------



## voidcuber (Sep 7, 2014)

i would suggest an aosu or weisu for starters...and more advanced cubers...but a shengshou or vcube pillowed would work. the not-pillowed v cube 4 is not as good as the pillowed


----------



## RayLam (Sep 7, 2014)

aosu for sure!the quality is much higher(although the stickers sometimes automatically revolve...)


----------



## brian724080 (Sep 7, 2014)

Aosu, there's no competition


----------



## ZamHalen (Sep 7, 2014)

The Aosu is better but the v-cube is vastly underrated. I'd honestly put it directly behind the Weisu in quality. People just really hate V-cube for patent trolling and the high price. Then again I've only tried the pillowed version which is 1) not competition legal and 2) Superior to the flat legal version from what I hear.


----------



## guysensei1 (Sep 7, 2014)

Aosu aosu aosu!


----------



## CriticalCubing (Sep 7, 2014)

If you are new, then Shengshou 4x4 otherwise, Moyu Aosu 4x4!


----------



## Datprocuber (Sep 7, 2014)

Aosu or Shengshou


----------



## Please Dont Ask (Sep 7, 2014)

Datprocuber said:


> Aosu or Shengshou



Aosu


----------



## NewCube1 (Sep 9, 2014)

Aosu or Weisu


----------



## Please Dont Ask (Sep 9, 2014)

NewCube1 said:


> Aosu or Weisu



If you have money in hand ...Aosu


----------



## NewCube1 (Sep 9, 2014)

Please Dont Ask said:


> If you have money in hand ...Aosu


Yes, i know.


----------



## RageCuber (Sep 10, 2014)

Do NOT get a v-cube. Get a weisu or aosu.

Edit - don't get a shengshou either, just trust me.


----------



## WinterCub3r (Sep 10, 2014)

Baku said:


> Why would you get a V-Cube?



he said hes a new cuber. hes probably unaware of the quality of a V-cube.


----------



## DGCubes (Sep 10, 2014)

No point in getting a WeiSu any more. The AoSu is just flat out better. It's not like in 3x3 either, where you don't give a beginner an AoLong because it's too fast. The AoSu is the best for beginners or advanced. If you get an AoSu, you won't regret it.


----------



## CDcuber (Sep 10, 2014)

RageCuber said:


> Do NOT get a v-cube. Get a weisu or aosu.
> 
> Edit - don't get a shengshou either, just trust me.


you can say that again!


----------



## turtwig (May 3, 2015)

I'm getting a Moyu Aosu. Which is the best size? The place I'nm buying from has 60mm and 62mm. Thanks.


----------



## FailCuber (May 3, 2015)

turtwig said:


> I'm getting a Moyu Aosu. Which is the best size? The place I'nm buying from has 60mm and 62mm. Thanks.



60mm is better IMO.


----------



## qwertycuber (May 3, 2015)

I think the Yuxin Zhisheng is better, just personal preference.


----------



## peedoo72 (May 3, 2015)

Since your a begginer get either a shengshou or a yuxin but get a shengshou until you get to like sub 30 on 3x3 then go yuxin then go sub 1 min and get an aosu dont start off with an aosu and NEVER get vcubes


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (May 3, 2015)

peedoo72 said:


> Since your a begginer get either a shengshou or a yuxin but get a shengshou until you get to like sub 30 on 3x3 then go yuxin then go sub 1 min and get an aosu dont start off with an aosu and NEVER get vcubes



Why should he not buy an Aosu, if he has the money go ahead and buy it, its porbably one of the best on market, if you don't have the money try a Yuxin or a Shengshou


----------



## SpeedCubeReview (May 3, 2015)

peedoo72 said:


> Since your a begginer get either a shengshou or a yuxin but get a shengshou until you get to like sub 30 on 3x3 then go yuxin then go sub 1 min and get an aosu dont start off with an aosu and NEVER get vcubes



My v-cube was smoother and faster than any of my Shengshou cubes ever were. 

On to the original question, The Aosu is a fantastic cube and used by many of the best in the world. I personally like the 60mm version.


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (May 3, 2015)

ViolaBouquet said:


> My v-cube was smoother and faster than any of my Shengshou cubes ever were.
> 
> On to the original question, The Aosu is a fantastic cube and used by many of the best in the world. I personally like the 60mm version.



Vcubes are too hyped and expensive and overall not really worth it when comparing it to today's quality and price of cubes


----------



## Phinagin (May 26, 2015)

What is considered better aosu or yuxin 4x4, the money isn't really an issue for me for the cubes. That being said I do not want to buy both of them to feel which one is better for me personally.


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (May 27, 2015)

Phinagin said:


> What is considered better aosu or yuxin 4x4, the money is really an issue for me for the cubes. That being said I do not want to buy both of them to feel which one is better for me personally.



Price wise the Yuxin is a better deal


----------

